# Procesador de sonido para un pequeño transmisor de fm



## wilmerjavier (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola saludes a todos los del foro, encontre este procesador, me gustaria que lo simularan a ver si anda, sirve para un pequeño transmisor de fm.

tambien se puede usar como un divisor de frecuencia (crossover), colocandole un bufer por salida de frecuencia, en los operacionales que estan de verde, arriba en el procesador de agudos, hay una resistencia de 56K y un presets de 50K, estos sirven para afinar los agudos, dejarlos por debajo del feedback. si presente ruido aumentar la resistencia de 56K a 100K luego ajustar, si el ruido persiste quitar esta resistencia y el presets, pero si consigues ajustarlo el sonido sera mas claro.

En el procesador de sonido (esquema) la resistencia de 1.2M y el filtro de 10UF a 25 voltios del compresor limitador de audio, van hacia (-) 9 voltios 

Tambien en el bajo lo mismo aumentar la resistencia de 330K a 470K si el ruido persiste... si aun hay ruido quitar dicha resistencia y el presets de 100K si continua el ruido.

Si logras ajustarlo tendras un bajo mas concentrado, siempre ajustar por debajo del feedback ajunto archivos saludes..... ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola estimado wilmerjavier ,?  no serias mas interesante premero filtrar las bandas de audio ( que son 3) para  despues hacer su conpressión individual y en seguida sumar todo para generar la salida  ? .
En lo dibujo arriba tenemos 3 conpresores identicos seguidos de 3 filtros activos ,haora  asi sendo yo creo sener mas economico un unico conpressor para despues si seguir a los tres filtros activos en adelante no ?.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 8, 2014)

Coincido con Daniel Lopes, primero van los divisores de frecuencia, pero me gustan más los del tipo Linkwitz,





y luego de cada salida recién van los compresores. Yo probé un par sencillos y andan bien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/
Aparte, esos diodos en antiparalelo a la salida son una fuente de distorsión muy fea...
Saludos C


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 8, 2014)

Hola saudes a todos, el amigo daniel lopez tiene razon primero van los filtros, luego los compresores y en el circuito original nuevamente colocan los compresores despues de los filtros, solo que el los compresores primeros le colocaan filtros pasivos, y en cuanto lo que dice el amigo crimson de los diodos en antiparalelo, bueno queda a consideracion de cada quien colocarlos o no, pero a mi personalmente me funcionan bien, gracias a los amigos por sus valiosisimos comentarios, que son de gran ayuda para todos y asi perfeccionamos el sistema de procesador de sonido, un abraso y cordial saludo a todos los amigos del foro....

hola saludes, bueno aqui subo el esquema del procesador de sonido, como lo dijo el amigo daniel lopez, espero que sea de agrado para todos, por su sencillez y facil armado con circuitos faciles de construir y pocos componentes ideal para los principiantes, saludes amigos..... adjunto archivo....


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2014)

Lo principal es que tengas linealidad de fase, o si no la tenes, que sea un ¨riesgo calculado¨, esta tonteria genera muchos dolores de cabeza.

Los compresores es preferible hacerlos con un operacional de transconductancia.

Sobre los diodos es mejor sacarlos sino se reprocesa la salida como se debe.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 9, 2014)

hola saludes.... bueno ya que esta tonteria como lo dice al amigo dano genera dolores de cabeza.... alguien tiene un circuito que postee, para toda la comunidad ya que somos muchos los interesados en este tema, y nadien se atreve a postear uno, yo me atrevi pero al parecer no gusto saludes.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2014)

Querido amigo wilmerjavier no seas aburrido , estas equivocado , tu idea( el proyecto) es buena(o) y incluso ese puede sener mejor ainda con nuevas sugerencias de los otros conpañeros mas expertos en lo tema. 
Nadie nascio sapendo tudo, nin tiene como ,es nesesario mucho tienpo de trabajo ,  dedicación y gusto en que hacemos para si tornar un experto.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2014)

No es que no nos guste wilmerjavier, lo que pasa es que hay algunos errores conceptuales que es bueno aclararlos ante que lo armes; ¿qué hubiera pasado si armabas el primero, con los tres compresores antes de los filtros? Simple: hubieras gastado tiempo y dinero en algo que no cumplía las funciones para lo que fue diseñado... El que nos presentaste en el post#4 está mejor, pero los filtros que usás están muy bien para bandas estrechas, para bandas más anchas, como las que estamos usando (0-300 / 300-3000 / y 3000 para arriba) no sirven, crean "picos" cerca de la frecuencia central y desfases en los puntos de cruce. Tendría que tener una respuesta tipo:




Ya para lograr esto, el Dr. Linkwitz se tomó el trabajo de diseñar un filtro con una transferencia lineal en los puntos de cruce tanto en amplitud como en fase (usando una matemática que está fuera del alcance del aficionado medio), sólo hay que utilizarlo, por ejemplo, hay uno de Rodd Elliot que funciona de maravillas:




y está también el de Siliconchip. No sé cómo funcionarán tus limitadores a Fet. Coincido con Dano en que el operacional de transconductancia es mejor, pero para éste caso en particular el limitador a Fet tiene que funcionar perfectamente bien. El de transconductancia tiene un rango de trabajo que supera los 80dB mientras que el de Fet trabaja bien hasta no más de 15 / 18 dB.
Yo propongo que copies el crossover de Rodd Elliot (incluso podés calcular las frecuencias de corte) y a las salidas del xover le agregás los limitadores, luego sumás las señales y listo... no te hagas más problemas.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Ya para lograr esto, el Dr. Linkwitz se tomó el trabajo de diseñar un filtro con una transferencia lineal en los puntos de cruce tanto en amplitud como en fase (usando una matemática que está fuera del alcance del aficionado medio), sólo hay que utilizarlo, *por ejemplo, hay uno de Rodd Elliot que funciona de maravillas:*


Y *por acá hay otro que anda igual* pero ya tiene PCB y una "tecnología" un poco mas elaborada


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola saludes.... bueno ya que esta tonteria como lo dice al amigo dano genera dolores de cabeza.... alguien tiene un circuito que postee, para toda la comunidad ya que somos muchos los interesados en este tema, y nadien se atreve a postear uno, yo me atrevi pero al parecer no gusto saludes.....



Creo que no comprendiste lo que expreso Dano.

El *NO* está emitiendo un juicio de valor sobre tu idea/proyecto, sino sobre las complicaciones que podrían traer un error de linealidad de fase en el filtrado.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola a todos los del foro, amigo fogonazo, felicidades por el post de amplificadores asiaticos, exelente me quito el sombrero..... bueno la idea es mejorar entre todos el procesador de sonido, y asi sacarlo adelante, muy bien los comentarios de los amigos daniel crimson y dano, seguiremos hasta que ande muy bien, un cordial saludo y un fuerte abrazo a los amigos del foro......

Hola cordial saludo a todos, bueno aqui esta el esquema del procesador de sonido, tal y cual como me lo an sugerido los amigos del foro, tambien le coloque vumetros para darle un toque de elegancia, bueno espero comenten para asi mejorar cada vez mucho mas, cordial saludo a todos los amigos del foro


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 10, 2014)

hola saludes a todos, bueno subi los esquemas, voy bien o me devuelvo, o alguna sugerencia de los foristas,  bueno creo que el esquema va bien, saludes a todos.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola saludes a todos, bueno subi los esquemas, voy bien o me devuelvo, o alguna sugerencia de los foristas,  bueno creo que el esquema va bien, saludes a todos.....



Para sumar las 3 señales debes agregar una resistencia por cada canal de unos 47KΩ, si no lo haces puede darse que un canal cortocircuite a los otros dos.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 10, 2014)

hola saludes a todos, amigo fogonazo aqui esta el esquema con las resistencias de 47k, es asi como van las resistencias, son tres (3) cierto.... si no es asi me avisa para correjir saludes.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola saludes a todos, amigo fogonazo aqui esta el esquema con las resistencias de 47k, _*es asi como van las resistencias*_, son tres (3) cierto.... si no es asi me avisa para correjir saludes.....






Yo colocaría una resistencia por cada potenciómetro entre GND y la actual conexión a tierra, de esta forma el ajuste será mas suave (27KΩ)
Y *no* colocaría las resistencias de 68KΩ

*Edit:*

Algo así:


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 10, 2014)

hola a todos los del foro, bueno amigo fogonazo, aqui esta una vez mas el esquema, espero este bien,  y muchas gracias por su valioso aporte.
Saludes a todos.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> hola a todos los del foro, bueno amigo fogonazo, aqui esta una vez mas el esquema, espero este bien,  y muchas gracias por su valioso aporte.
> Saludes a todos.....



Ahora me gusta. 

Tendría que analizar un poco como es la respuesta del compresor y ver como se comporta la fase de los 3 canales.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 10, 2014)

hola saludes.... esta bien amigo fogonazo, ojala y alguien lo simula a ver que tal anda... ojala todo este bien, pero si hay que ajustar algo, se ajustara y todos felices.... saludos....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2014)

Hola a todos , yo personalmente conectaria lo capacitor electrolitico ( ese es conectado a lo potenciometro de ayuste de salida de audio individual para cada banda) directamente a la salida de los operacionales color naranja ao inves de conectar en la base del transistor npn (2N3904) del conpresor de audio , eso es porque la tensión de junción base y emisor desde transistor satura en 0,6 o 0,7 Volts quando en lo semiciclo positivo , asi distorcendo lo audio fornido por los operacionais color naranja quando ese nivel es maior que 0,7Vp.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 11, 2014)

hola saludes a todos, bueno aqui esta el esquema como lo sugerio el amigo daniel lopez, espero este todo bien, saludes a todos un abraso y un cordial saludo....


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2014)

Viendo que ya tenes un lote de ideas juntas, ahora es bueno que pongas un limite de que es lo que buscas, con esto voy a que el proyecto se podria continuar mejorando pero las mejoras tienen un costo exponencial.

Por ejemplo, los compresores se podrian redisenar completamente, pero se pasa de 1 fet y 1 transistor a 4 operacionales, trimmers diodos etc.
Ya que se redisena el compresor, agregarle un limitador multibanda no viene mal.


Cosas que se le podrian agregar serian: 

Clipper final (la pieza mas importante de la cadena) 
AGC gated con sidechain (La segunda pieza mas importante)

Filtro pasa-alto (linealidad de fase absoluta), cortando a unos 40-50Hz con un orden alto 6-8 octavas. No muy critica en el diseno si no se buscan modulaciones extremas. (Sirve para proteger al PLL)

Phase scrambler (No crítico en general)


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 11, 2014)

hola saludes a los foristas..... muy interesante todo lo que comenta el amigo dano.... bueno vere que circuitos de los que sugieres puedo conseguir, estuve observando.... y el amigo crimson tiene un diseño de un compresor limitador con tres transistores y dos operacionales, espero que el nos diga algo de este compresor, y si es posible acoplarlo al procesador de sonido, adjunto el archivo de lo que les digo..... bueno en fin todavia hay mucho por seleccionar y vamos viendo, como mejorar aun mas el proyecto, una pregunta ¿un limitador multi banda como el que sugiere el amigo dano, exactamente que es?..... no son los filtros de las frecuencias de altos medios y bajos con los compresores que ya se diseño,,,,, o estoy equivocado...... cordial saludo amigos.....


----------



## crimson (Abr 12, 2014)

Ese limitador es, digamos, lo ideal. Es rápido, tiene un *headroom* (capacidad de sobrecarga) enorme, pero es más complicado de armar... es la única contra que tiene.
Saludos C


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola cordial saludo a todos los foristas, bueno aqui encontre otro compresor de audio, lo analisaremos y veremos que tal, comenten por favor..... todas las opiniones son validas, es mejor sacar los defectos que construirlo con errores, saludes a todos adjunto archivo....


----------



## crimson (Abr 15, 2014)

Aquí está mucho más detallado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-audio-sencillo-105992/
Armalo tranquilo que anda muy bien.
Saludos C


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 2, 2014)

Hola, saludos a todos, bueno aquí encontré el chip mas reciente en el mercado en cuanto a compresores de audio, el problema es que en mi país no se consigue  pero estoy seguro que anda muy bien, bueno si alguien encuentra el chip y lo hace espero comente sus experiencias, el circuito stereo wide funciona perfecto lo construí y ando sin problemas.... Saludos a todos.


----------



## crimson (May 2, 2014)

Hola wilmerjavier, el M51164 se consigue en Buenos Aires y no es caro,será cuestión de probar uno apenas vaya para allá.Con respecto al LM13700 es un excelente OTA, pero no se consigue en todos lados. Por eso la idea de hacer un OTA "casero" con tres transistores y un operacional común.
Veo que seguís investigando.¡Adelante!
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 2, 2014)

Hola caro wilmerjavier, quanto a ese CI conpresor estereo yo  creo sener de procedencia japoneza (quízaz Mitsubichi o Sanyo)  y desafortunadamente yo no conosco , pero voi buscar informaciones sobre el y despues subo aca lo que logre encontrar. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 2, 2014)

Saludes a los foristas, hola amigo crimson me da gusto verte y saludarte, es como si andara sediento en el desierto y te ofrecieran un jugo de limonada bien frio...... bueno sigo investigando y tratando de ver como hago este procesador de sonido, tengo un lote de ideas como dice el moderador dano, pero uno siempre quiere mas, es codicia electronica y hola amigo daniel lopez gracias por tus comentarios que nos entusiasman mas en cuanto a este proyecto amigo muchas gracias...... saludes amigos.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 6, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil !, atendendo a pedido de lo conpañero Don wilmerjavier dejo aca un proyecto de un conpresor de audio. 
! Desejo que el sea mui util a todos !
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 6, 2014)

amigo daniel lopez, es posible que coloques el esquema mas ampliado por favor que no lo alcanso a ver bien, usted disculpe amigo espero no se incomode, cordial saludo amigo.......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2014)

wilmerjavier dijo:


> amigo daniel lopez, es posible que coloques el esquema mas ampliado por favor que no lo alcanso a ver bien, usted disculpe amigo espero no se incomode, cordial saludo amigo.......


OK , desafortunadamente voi puder hacer lo que me pides solamente Lunes por no tener recurso disponible  haora , portanto aquarde un poco que te atendo.
Una dica:  picar sobre lo dibujo , aguarde un momento hasta que el abra , pique mas una ves , aguarde mas un poco y pique novamente , asi es possible obtenir una ampliación. 
Otra dica es picar con lo boton derecho de lo rato sobre lo dibujo y selecionar la opicion "salvar  imagen como ...." en tu ordernador , despues es possible abrir ese dibujo con muchas opiciones de ampliación.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 111765​
Si le das click a "Abrir imagen" y luego la amplias (200%) se ve perfectamente.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 19, 2014)

"Limitador a dos bandas". Hola saludes a todos, amigo fogon ya pude ver muy bien el esquema, muchas gracias por asistirnos estamos agradecidos...... bueno amigos sigo investigando este tema..... y hay mucha informacion, pero por ahora quiero que analisen, este esquema de un limitador a dos bandas, opinen por favor, ojala y alguien lo simule y nos cuente que tal anda, amigo daniel lopez usted que esta mas empapado en este tema cuentanos por favor, que te parece este circuito sirve..... no sirve...... tienes uno mejor....... o tienes alguna otra idea, y si sera posible colocarlo a tres bandas agudos medios y bajos parece un buen reteo, que opinan ustedes........ 

Bueno tambien encontre este "equalizador activo con velocidad constante y corte de frecuencia variable"  pero solo para bajos bueno por algo hay que comenzar, saludes amigos....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2014)

Bueno , quanto a lo premero dibujo para mi ese limitador es especifico para andar en AM ,y  para andar en FM banda ancha (15Khz) es nesesario rediseñar lo filtro pasa bajo para una frequenzia de corte mas alta  , haora lo segundo dibujo ese mi parece mui bueno donde lo unico problema que miro es sacar lo atenuador optico (LDR + LED).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dano (Jun 20, 2014)

@Daniel Lopes Me parecio bastante ingenioso el diseno con la curva tension/corriente del diodo inversa, nunca lo habia visto desde ese punto de vista.

Interesante, ademas la curva real del diodo genera una rodilla suave...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 5, 2022)

Buenas gente.
Estoy exhumando los restos de este post para hacer una (unas en realidad) consulta puntual.

Qué corte de frecuencias se recomiendan tanto el pasa-alto de baja frecuencia (vi que dicen 40Hz), el pasa-bajo de alta frecuencia (vi de 15kHz), el tipo de esos filtros, etc.

Cuales serían los cortes de frecuencias del crossover, qué tipo recomiendan, cuántas bandas, etc...

En otras palabras, cuál sería el procesador ideal para armar (por mas complejo que sea).


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 5, 2022)

Hola...15KHz es el limite superior por varios motivos pero el mas importante es el de no auto-interferirte la propia señal de piloto estéreo que se encuentre en 19KHz.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 5, 2022)

Ok. Eso lo entendí.
Lo de 40Hz para el filtro pasa-alto me imagino que es para minimizar el ancho de banda para no sobre modular la portadora, o estoy errado?

Por cierto, las demas consultas?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 5, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ok. Eso lo entendí.
> Lo de 40Hz para el filtro pasa-alto me imagino que es para minimizar el ancho de banda para no sobre modular la portadora, o estoy errado?
> 
> Por cierto, las demas consultas?


Es para NO molestar lo correcto enganjamento ( o trabamento) del PLL , frequenzias mas bajas aun tenden a inestabilizar ( autooscilar)  la malla de corrección del PLL cuando esa no es bien diseñada.
!Saludos!


----------

